# Morbius: Kinostart aufgrund der Corona-Krise weit verschoben



## AndreLinken (1. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Morbius: Kinostart aufgrund der Corona-Krise weit verschoben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Morbius: Kinostart aufgrund der Corona-Krise weit verschoben*


----------

